# Spot on RBP's chin??



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm definitly new to my P's but I noticed that one has a spot right under his lip!?!? Is this normal? I cannot provide my own pic but I did find a P on this forum that has the same thing, Here is a link to the pic..... P pics I hope this helps!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

my black diamond rhom have the same thing and two of my reds have it too, its becasue they rub up against the tank so the bump there is normal.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to injury forum.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Just a chin bump/rub, it'll heal if it stops rubbing.

Joe


----------

